# A couple of P pics from Peru



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

We caught a mess of red bellies, a couple 9-10".



















I am not too sure what this guy is.










And of course, the real black rhoms from the Rio Nanay.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool pics, George! Those reds look brilliant








I'd kill for an opportunity to go fishing on the Amazon myself









*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved back to piranha discussion. Mods, please leave this thread in this forum.

Awesome pics George! What I really like in the second pic, check out the scenery in the background!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The unknown 3 photo is a Pristobrycon. I cleared up the photo more and saw a very dark caudal band "V" but much of the tail is gone. Large spots on flank. Young fish. Any idea on size George?


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Welcome home George, glad you made it back safely. Any peacock bass?

Awsome pics too of course, they will come in handy for articles









I look forward to talking to you about your trip









Frank, are you thinking Pristo. eigenmani (scap) ???


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Its soo damn amazing how hastatus can identify almost all piranhas.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Aug 21 2003, 03:45 PM
> 
> Frank, are you thinking Pristo. eigenmani (scap) ???


P. scapularis would fall under P. serrulatus not eigenmanni. Gery made scapularis a jr. synonym of that species. Would like a bit more info on the fish. P. eigenmanni is known to be in Peru, but not absolutely sure that is the fish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2003)

cool pics!








i wish i could go there sometime for fishing in amazon river.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

*very* nice pice George









vivid colors


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

beautiful! what i would give to go on one of these trips!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

take all of us to the amazon


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

George,

Those reds are beautiful....wild fish are so much more impressive!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I love that rhom!!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow those two reds at the top are incredible!!!!

Joe


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Great fish. Looks like that trip is amazing. Do you have many people go on these trips with you.


----------



## swttalker33 (Jun 7, 2003)

all those fish better have been brought home, cuz its shopping time


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome back George.
Awesome pictures.
Do you have any of the surrounding area?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

That mystery piranha... Eiganamanni...? probably.. cant tell though they are so variable.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice george..damn wish i could go fishing for piranha


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> P. scapularis would fall under P. serrulatus not eigenmanni. Gery made scapularis a jr. synonym of that species. Would like a bit more info on the fish. P. eigenmanni is known to be in Peru, but not absolutely sure that is the fish.


Interesting
















Great pics George. Wild reds are so gorgeous. Body color is so clean looking compared to our captives.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> I am not too sure what this guy is.


when is he goin up for sale


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Great pics!!!!








...I wish i was there......

*MORE PICS NEEDED!!!*


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Frank, that picture is of a 4" one. We caught about 6, up to 6-7". This afternoon, I put away 58 boxes of fish,,,,,,,,,,, AND I AM TIRED!!! I think I have 3 of these guys. I think it looks more like P. striolatus. I caught some P. serrulatus on the Rio Napo last year, and they are a bit deeper bodied, with a 'broader V' on the caudal.

I have a couple of hundred pictures, but am not sure of the best way to share them.

(I take 10 -24 people a year, usually in late August, to the upper Amazon region of Peru.)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SharkAquarium Posted on Aug 22 2003, 12:15 AM
> Frank, that picture is of a 4" one. We caught about 6, up to 6-7". This afternoon, I put away 58 boxes of fish,,,,,,,,,,, AND I AM TIRED!!! I think I have 3 of these guys. I think it looks more like P. striolatus. I caught some P. serrulatus on the Rio Napo last year, and they are a bit deeper bodied, with a 'broader V' on the caudal.


Interesting, except P. striolatus is not known from Peru. Schleser and I had this discussion over a specimen he collected from Rio Nanay that looked like striolatus ....hmmmmm back in early late 80's early 90's. Forgot the date. Its possible it might be there. Can you provide more detail on color of life? Do the best you can.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

These are 5" juveniles. The first is a rhom.....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The one with the humeral spot resembles S. altispinis including the body pattern.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

I agree, but is altispinis noted that far west? (We were west of Iquitos on the Rio Tigre, half way to Equador.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SharkAquarium Posted on Aug 22 2003, 12:39 AM
> I agree, but is altispinis noted that far west? (We were west of Iquitos on the Rio Tigre, half way to Equador.


Good question! S. altispinis description is based on locality Brazil; Amazonas Basin, Uatumã River. This might be something I could ask Michel about if they have any further collections. NEODAT II is lame to find any current information on as I did a quick cursory check to see if they had any updated records-----They don't! So if no rush, I'll contact Michel. Might not be until Monday should he reply back.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Good idea,,,,, forward him the picture and please give him my regards.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Welcome back George!!! So whens the new inventory gonna be posted??


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

I got the same ole sh*t I always have,,,,,,,


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yeah, that rhom is bad looking! What I would do to have him in my tank!


----------



## SeekAndDestroy (Aug 16, 2003)

damn thats hot!







Dude that has to be a kickass trip. Those reds look awesome too. NICE pics man.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

George,

Great stuff, nice pics too.










Frank,

Thanks for the clarifications. Those pics sure do show some interesting stuff. I am not focusing on Serrasalmus species for a few more months so I am still all bogged down in Pygocentrus. You will find the opening column very interesting for sure. I have further data to support my suggestions but it was too late to put in print. Dr. Fink and I have been in touch and he supports me, so far









I look forward to your comments and suggestions on it.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

great pics! and awesome fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Aug 22 2003, 05:31 AM
> George,
> 
> Great stuff, nice pics too.
> ...


I don't agree with Gery, since I believe that P. scapularis is distinctive from serrulatus. Such a mess









What opening column is that?


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't agree either.

Pristobrycon is a growing genus. I was just having this conversation with a few co-workers (who really don't care) but I think that there is at least 4-5 more species in the genus.

It is interesting that they were collected so far Northwest though. Ah well, who knows.

The opening column is for TFH's Piranha and Pred. Fish column, "Top Of The Food Chain" is what we named it.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Aug 22 2003, 05:42 AM
> I don't agree either.
> 
> Pristobrycon is a growing genus. but I think that there is at least 4-5 more species in the genus. *Probably so, no argument here.*
> ...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very beautiful pics, they make me want to catch my own piranha. I can't wait to do that


----------

